# 5htp



## Paniclissx (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? And has it helped?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Paniclissx said:


> Has anyone tried this? And has it helped?


Sounds like a coding language to me xD


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been on it now for about two weeks. Its combined with valarien root, and B6. I've found it by far the most helpful supplement/medication in 8 years of this. But, everyones body is different so you wont know unless you try. I've had 0 side effects. But I've heard of ppl getting stomach cramps, insomina, the usual stuff. Nothing sinister tho.


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Made my DP worse


----------



## Lethe (Jul 5, 2012)

Never noticed any difference from 5-htp. I take it sometimes to help me sleep. It doesn't work all that well for sleep either, at least for me. It has never done anything for the depersonalization/derealization I struggle with.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I decided to start this for anxiety and depression after a horrible failed attempt with a ssri. I'm hoping it helps because I desperately need relief from my anxiety.


----------

